# Czech expressions dealing with other nationalities



## moon_palace

Hello!

I would need for a friend a few Czech expressions which refer to other nationalities like, for example :"opilý jako Dán".

And if you could provide a brief explanation along with the expression, I would be really grateful  

Thank you so much!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Klidný jako Angličan . (Keep calm and carry on!)
S klidem Angličana.
Co Čech, to muzikant. (Not true, by the way)

'Francouzský deník *Le Monde*  v žertovném komentáři na titulní straně píše o nové kampani polské  vlády, která se snaží zbourat negativní stereotypy o Polácích.
Ty  se podle deníku odrážejí i v různých mezinárodních přirovnáních "opilý  jako Polák", "antisemita jako Polák" či "krást auta jako Polák".' (Source)


----------



## Get happy

Kleje jako Maďar.
Je studená jako Němka.
Lže jako Turek.
Je mazaný jako žid.

Mít doma Itálii.
Vytratit se po anglicku.

Dře jako Bulhar.


----------



## Emys

What I know apart from "opilý/pije jako Dán"
*S klidem Angličana* (with calmness of Englishman) - very calmly
*Dře jako Bulhar* (he works hard as Bulgarian) - works very hard: There were many Bulgarians in Czech Republic in about mid-twentieth century, they used to work as gardeners, growed vegetables etc. and I suppose they worked hard.
I don't know these about Turkish, Hungarians or Germans
As for the drunken Danish, it seems to be quite new but we have in Czech words flám (drinking spree), flámovat (to binge), flamendr (a person who binges) which comes from Flemish who were known as drunkards during Thirty Years War. So may be it's analogy.
some other
*Mluví jako Hotentot* (he speaks like Hotentote) - inintelligible: African people with totally incomprehensible language
*Turecké hospodářství* (Turkish management) - caos, very badly managed Do you know Otoman empire?
*Je to pro mě španělská vesnice* (it's Spanish village for me) - I don't know/undertand it at all: may by because Spain is so far from here so nobody knows it
*Židovská škola* (Jewish school) - very noisy place, with many people speaking: Jewish are known for their disputes
*Zima jak v Rusku* (It's cold as in Russia) - it's very cold


----------



## moon_palace

[...]
Thank you very much, everyone! @Emys, yes, I read something about "flámovat". Thanks again!


----------



## francisgranada

Španělská vesnice

Autorem rčení je Johann Wolfgang Goethe, který nahradil rčení "*česká vesnice*", používané v té době v Německu ve stejném smyslu, tj. jako symbol něčeho neznámého, nepochopitelného a cizího, právě úslovím "*španělská vesnice*". Goethe sám do Čech často jezdil, měl tu mnoho přátel, zdejší prostředí dobře znal a zřejmě mu německý pojem připadal neadekvátní....

Podle Slovníku české frazeologie a idiomatiky zkřížil údajně Goethe typické německé přísloví s dobovou zlehčující narážkou na odpor vzbuzující španělské mravy a zvyky, které zaváděl Karel V, původem Španěl. 

(Zdroj: http://www.ptejteseknihovny.cz/uloziste/aba001/2007-2009/spanelska-vesnice-uslovi)


----------



## werrr

*Poturčenec horší Turka* (Turk-convert is worse than true-born Turk) - converts tend to be excessively devoted

*přišla bída na Kozáky* (Cossacks fell on hard times) - someone (espec. some peacock) got in trouble

*držet jak židovská (helvétská) víra *(hold as Jewish (Helvetic) confession) - hold very firmly

*Všude lidé, v Chomutově Němci.* (Everywhere there are people, only in Chomutov there are Germans)

*Rakous, Rakous, čtyři kočky zakous, pátá ho udávila.* (An Austrian bit four cats to death and got choked on the fifth one.)

*Přivykl psotě jak Cikán šibenici.* (He got used to bad time like a Gypsy to gallows.)

*zírat (zubit se) jak Němec na jelito* (to gaze like a German seeing a blood sausage.)

*žrát jako Prajs* (to guzzle like a Prussian)

*stát jak Turek na Karlově mostě* (to stand like the Turkey on the Charles bridge);

*je k řeči, jak (co) Turek k šavli* (he is to speech, what a Turkey is to sabre) - he speaks very sharply

*hurónský smích* (Huron laugh) - belly laugh

*uherský rok* (Hungarian year) - very long time

*řvát jako Turek (od okurek)* - to shout like a Turkey (selling cucumbers)

*jako Maďar v kukuřici* (like a Hungarian on maize field) - be lost

*čumět (civět) jako Němec na orloj* (to gaze like a German seeing the astronomical clock)

*padat jak Němci do krytu (zákopu)* (to fall like the Germans into the shelter (trenches))

*vařit (jak) pro ruský zájezd* (to cook (as if) for Russians on tour) - to cook a lot


----------



## moon_palace

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## Spikaly

francisgranada said:


> Podle Slovníku české frazeologie a idiomatiky zkřížil údajně Goethe typické německé přísloví s dobovou zlehčující narážkou na odpor vzbuzující španělské mravy a zvyky, které zaváděl Karel V, původem Španěl.
> 
> (Zdroj: http://www.ptejteseknihovny.cz/uloziste/aba001/2007-2009/spanelska-vesnice-uslovi)



To je nesmysl, Karel V. žil úplně v jiné době než Goethe.

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karel_V._(rozcestník)

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Wolfgang_von_Goethe


----------



## Spikaly

It's interesting that there are no idioms with Slovaks, who knows why.


----------



## Spikaly

Úryvek z knihy Velký zeměpis všech dílů světa, Evropa oceánská, vydané v roce 1912



> Nejkratší cesta, kudy ubírají se tam čeští turisté, vede z Prahy přes Mnichov, Ženevu, Lyon do Perpignana při řece Tete v nejjižnější Francii a odtud do Barcelony při blízkém pobřeží středomořském. Navštěvovatelé francouzského poutního místa Lourd, mají-li úmysl viděti Španěly, ubírají se tam přes Bayonne a Arun. Také volívá se směr přes Benátky do Janova a odtud lodí do Barcelony nebo Valencie a železnicí do Madridu. Španěly byly nám do nedávna tak cizí zemí, že příslovečnou stala se neznalost jejich krajin, měst, vsí a národa. Teprve od té doby, kdy vznikly v některých státech cestovní kanceláře ku prostředkování jízd do ciziny, obrátila se pozornost jejich též ku půlostrovu Pyrenejskému, vlasti "zkapalněných paprsků slunečních."


----------



## Barubek

Po žních půjdeš k Turkovi - After harvest you will go to Turk


----------



## Garin

Spikaly said:


> It's interesting that there are no idioms with Slovaks, who knows why.


Kouká jak Slovák do hodin - looking confused


----------



## ilocas2

tongue twister:

Přišel za mnou jeden Řek a ten mi řek, abych mu řek, kolik je v Řecku řeckých řek. A já mu řek, že nejsem Řek, abych mu řek, kolik je v Řecku řeckých řek.

One Greek came to me and he told me to say him how many Greek rivers are there in Greece. And I told him that I'm not Greek for telling him how many Greek rivers are there in Greece.


----------

